# Hello from Louisiana



## Gomabxi (Aug 17, 2013)

Greetings Brothers from the State of Louisiana. I am currently the JW of my lodge. I've only been a MM for 3 years. Diligently working to learn my trade. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## cjvance (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey brother how u doing I'm from ms were are u at n la 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 17, 2013)

Lake Charles, LA


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## cjvance (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm n picayune ms 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome brother!  Lake Charles is my hometown.  What's your lodge?  We have other Lake Charles masons on this site.  My father was raised in Crowley and attended lodge in Lake Charles.  When he passed away there were over 100 masons at his funeral.  I was 14.  I never lacked for male leadership in my formative years.  There was always one or more masons stepping in to fill the void.  Masonry in Lake Charles will always, always have a place in my heart.  God speed brother.


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 20, 2013)

Golden Chain Lodge # 103


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## lmaple (Aug 21, 2013)

Greetings brother I'm new to the site myself.....I noticed your name on here is Gomabxi did u attend grambling and if so when... that is where I attend college


----------



## Bill Rose (Aug 21, 2013)

Greetings brother.... I too am new to this site and I look forward to talking to you and all the brethren


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes I did  in mid to late 70's. I crossed the burning sands in Fall '76. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you Brethren


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 28, 2013)

Got to sit in lodge with a brother from Louisiana a week or so ago, I believe he said his lodge was in Rayne if I'm spelling it right!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## MMClark84 (Aug 29, 2013)

Greetings all. I'm in Fellowship #630 in Biloxi. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jeremy357 (Aug 29, 2013)

Greetings from Fayetteville N.C. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## monstamaine (Aug 29, 2013)

Greetings from Charlotte, NC

Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 23, 2015)

Chillimaru said:


> Got to sit in lodge with a brother from Louisiana a week or so ago, I believe he said his lodge was in Rayne if I'm spelling it right!!!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


You are spelling it right Brother.  I was born in Rayne but never lived there.  I had family in the Crowley, Lafayette, and Abbeville areas.  Somewhat nearer to the modern era I was a sports writer.  The very last high school football game I covered was in Rayne.  Rayne beat Luther High School for the Triple-A state championship that evening.  In those days, Triple-A football was equivalent to what Texas folk now know as AAAA football.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

